# Guitar World Stirs the Pot



## jimmythegeek (Apr 17, 2012)

The 20 best guitarists of the decade | Guitarworld

This is my favourite kind of list as it contains players I love, players I loathe and players I've never heard of. What do you fine lords and ladies think? Who would you add?

Personally I'm a bit surprised not to see Julian Lage or Brent Hinds.


----------



## Paul M (Mar 27, 2015)

If the list doesn't have Jeff Beck at the top.....it's wrong.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

I've heard the names of 5 out of the 20. Trucks I sort of remember from the Allman Brothers but I associate the name more with a drummer; John Mayer I thought was a singer; Vai was the demon guitar player in the movie Crossroads, right? Bonamassa and Satriani are names I've heard and that's about it.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Pretty good list for the past decade. Polls being what they are, I was surprised by a couple of players that made it on. Glad to see Asato on it. A number of those players have been pretty busy for sure.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

These are usually just meant to stir the pot.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

I'm more interested in what is played than who is playing it, so I liked their other list better:
The 20 best guitar riffs of the decade | Guitarworld


----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

It's odd that musicians are so often ranked like that. Doctors are never ranked like that, accountants are never ranked like that. It's not a sport or a game… so what's with the ranking. WhoTF cares if Wally Woodchuck is somebody's idea of the best guitarist during some arbitrary period or time? I won't even look at it.

So there.


----------



## keithb7 (Dec 28, 2006)

Who TF are 90% of the players on that list? I sure got old fast. Clearly they must be talking about active, popular record selling artists. 90% of my list are no longer “popular”. Either dead or close to it: Mark Knopfler. EVH. Keith Richards. Chet Atkins. Randy Rhodes. Angus Young. Jimi Hendrix. Jimmy Page. Pete Townshend. George Harrison.

I think I missed the whole point of the article. I skipped reading it when I saw 18 “best guitar players” I never heard of.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

keithb7 said:


> Who TF are 90% of the players on that list? I sure got old fast. Clearly they must be talking about active, popular record selling artists. 90% of my list are no longer “popular”. Either dead or close to it: Mark Knopfler. EVH. Keith Richards. Chet Atkins. Randy Rhodes. Angus Young. Jimi Hendrix. Jimmy Page. Pete Townshend. George Harrison.
> 
> I think I missed the whole point of the article. I skipped reading it when I saw 18 “best guitar players” I never heard of.


I was actually going to say something along these lines, I may not agree with this list but I sure am glad they’re letting go of the past


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

jb welder said:


> I'm more interested in what is played than who is playing it, so I liked their other list better:
> The 20 best guitar riffs of the decade | Guitarworld


Agreed. Plus it’s more we’ll rounded in that it isn’t just one or two genres.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

There may be better, but I'm the best.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

player99 said:


> There may be better, but I'm the best.


you could probably at least replace Tremonti


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

vadsy said:


> you could probably at least replace Tremonti


I was asked to fill in for Lindsay Buckingham but the gig was too easy. I need a challenge.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

vadsy said:


> you could probably at least replace Tremonti


I play Django Reinhardt with just my thumb.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

vadsy said:


> you could probably at least replace Tremonti


I taught Brushy One String everything he knows.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

player99 said:


> I was asked to fill in for Lindsay Buckingham but the gig was too easy. I need a challenge.


at the zoo they let a chimp play creed songs on a ukulele, when you can upstage the chimp you can fill in fir Buckingham


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

vadsy said:


> at the zoo they let a chimp play creed songs on a ukulele, when you can upstage the chimp you can fill in fir Buckingham


Actually there is a thread at The Gear Page about the 2 guitar players it took to fill his shoes, and how they are really great players, but they are not doing it, as much as everyone likes them. They talk about LBuckingham being about 75%-80% of Fleetwood Mac. I probably couldn't tune a guitar to his level.


----------



## keithb7 (Dec 28, 2006)

vadsy said:


> I was actually going to say something along these lines, I may not agree with this list but I sure am glad they’re letting go of the past


I'm aging and I can see that I am hanging on to my most influential guitar players, from back when I was much easier influenced. Jimi is long gone. There are already people walking on this planet saying Jimi Who? "Mark Knopfler, I heard about him in my physics class. The Knopfler effect is when the siren on a cop car changes pitch at it passes you".

EVH has lived long enough to witness the horror unfold. A genius who foretold his own fate.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

player99 said:


> Actually there is a thread at The Gear Page about the 2 guitar players it took to fill his shoes, and how they are really great players, but they are not doing it, as much as everyone likes them. They talk about LBuckingham being about 75%-80% of Fleetwood Mac. I probably couldn't tune a guitar to his level.


A thread on TGP about the chimp?


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Doug Gifford said:


> It's odd that musicians are so often ranked like that. Doctors are never ranked like that, accountants are never ranked like that. It's not a sport or a game… so what's with the ranking. WhoTF cares if Wally Woodchuck is somebody's idea of the best guitarist during some arbitrary period or time? I won't even look at it.
> 
> So there.


But I listen to many guitar players--I don't hopping around from doctor to doctor.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

keithb7 said:


> I'm aging and I can see that I am hanging on to my most influential guitar players, from back when I was much easier influenced. Jimi is long gone. There are already people walking on this planet saying Jimi Who? "*Mark Knopfler, I heard about him in my physics class. The Knopfler effect is when the siren on a cop car changes pitch at it passes you".*


LOL

I always thought the Knopfler effect was musicians making too much money and not working as hard as warehouse box-stackers. Or that Guitar George doesn't really know all the chords, just most of them. I stand corrected.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

zontar said:


> But I listen to many guitar players--I don't hopping around from doctor to doctor.


I don't know a lot of guitar players, I just listen to music I like. As far as Drs. go it's who ever is available at what ever clinic I go to. The last itme I had a family Dr. was when my kid was born.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

It so much depends on the genre they are in or the one(s) you like. It it's punk, hip-hop, heavy metal or some genres that are on the outside edges, I wouldn't even know their names or care. Throw in Vince Gill, Brian May, Brad Paisley, Joe Walsh, Lenny Breau and I am with them.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Steadfastly said:


> It so much depends on the genre they are in or the one(s) you like. It it's punk, hip-hop, heavy metal or some genres that are on the outside edges, I wouldn't even know their names or care. Throw in Vince Gill, Brian May, Brad Paisley, Joe Walsh, Lenny Breau and I am with them.


I don’t think any of those guys made the list


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

I've surprisingly heard of 15/20. I actively listen to about 5/20, and have heard another 10/20.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Just as a PSA, it's '20 best guitarists *Of the Decade', *so _since_ 2010, not from back in the 1900's. 
I wasn't expecting to see many I've heard of on that list. Certainly none of my favourites.
I'm not even clued in enough about the modern stuff to know if they were really stirring the pot or not.


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

this is #12 on the list of the top 20...
pretty well tells the story..
G.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

GTmaker said:


> this is #12 on the list of the top 20...
> pretty well tells the story..
> G.


What’s the story?


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Annie's fucking brilliant. Just my opinion.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Dorian2 said:


> Annie's fucking brilliant. Just my opinion.


I like her too. A lot of more traditionally inclined guys are irked by her though. And I suppose some would feel the same about her uncle Tuck Andress (just found out they were related). Sometimes she's a bit far out there for my tastes, but if everybody always played safe we wouldn't have room for folks like Zappa either.


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

vadsy said:


> What’s the story?


i didn't hear any guitar playing in the video. MAybe thats ok for some folks, but I thought it strange.
If anyone thinks that's fucking brilliant....good for you.
Please dont reply to this post....I'm really not interested.
G.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

GTmaker said:


> i didn't hear any guitar playing in the video. MAybe thats ok for some folks, but I thought it strange.
> If anyone thinks that's fucking brilliant....good for you.
> Please dont reply to this post....I'm really not interested.
> G.


someone’s got a case of the Monday’s.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

No comment.


----------



## dtsaudio (Apr 15, 2009)

Best thing I can say is she is easy on the eyes. Ears not so much.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

dtsaudio said:


> Best thing I can say is she is easy on the eyes. Ears not so much.


I like her approach to noise. It has a strange appeal to my ears. Can't quite place it though.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

I like guys who go on a public forum, try to start something with some pretty strong language, and tell people not to respond. Give your head a shake man. You dug around for awhile to find a vid where she was just singing? Bravo.
Maybe take your own advice from your sig, and put everybody else on ignore just in case they might respond to your attempt to get a response.


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

jb welder said:


> I like guys who go on a public forum, try to start something with some pretty strong language, and tell people not to respond. Give your head a shake man. You dug around for awhile to find a vid where she was just singing? Bravo.
> Maybe take your own advice from your sig, and put everybody else on ignore just in case they might respond to your attempt to get a response.


Great ...another bullshit reply .
The original post had an article where they posted the 20 best guitarists.
I went thru the list on the article including the video evidence they provided.
When I got to #12 ...THATS THE VIDEO THEY POSTED ....

and yes PLEASE put me on ignore....the bullshit pile in this place is high enough without me.
G.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

GTmaker said:


> Great ...another bullshit reply .
> The original post had an article where they posted the 20 best guitarists.
> I went thru the list on the article including the video evidence they provided.
> When I got to #12 ...THATS THE VIDEO THEY POSTED ....
> ...


Well my mistake then and I apologize for that. Incredibly stupid of them to use that video when there are so many of her actually playing.
I will ask you though, were there some players on that list that you did like?


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

I'll assume my reply is one of those BS replies. Good enough. Had nothing to due with anything but my opinion. Wasn't aimed at anything but Annie.


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

jb welder said:


> Well my mistake then and I apologize for that. Incredibly stupid of them to use that video when there are so many of her actually playing.
> I will ask you though, were there some players on that list that you did like?


Im obviously old school and although I think my tastes are varied in music I will respond with my opinion on a group that's well represented in the "top 20".
The particular group are "the shredders"...
I have a huge appreciation on the technical skills that it takes for these guitarists to do what they do.
I just cant get into appreciating the music they produce. This style is so technical, that I feel it leaves very little option for anything else.
Basically...when I hear a sherdder playing away, its like someone is constantly yelling at me.
As I have a wonderful wife that occupies that role, I certainly don't need it in stereo.

Lets all take a breath and enjoy the music we like. Life is short.
G.


----------



## Cardamonfrost (Dec 12, 2018)

Well, I'm happy to see Trey finally made a list. Any list. The guy never gets mentioned and he is the founder of the best band currently roaming around the earth.

Lots of other great talent there, but not sure I could include people that have never released any of their own music, or are known for covers.

C


----------

